# Snow Downhill am Ochsenkopf 05.02.2011



## osarias (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand nähere Infos zum Snow DH am Ochsenkopf am Samstag 05.02.2011.
Auf "Gesichtsbuch" gibts nen paar Infos auf der Bullhead Seite, die sind aber absolut dürftig,...

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

osarias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand nähere Infos zum Snow DH am Ochsenkopf am Samstag 05.02.2011.
> Auf "Gesichtsbuch" gibts nen paar Infos auf der Bullhead Seite, die sind aber absolut dürftig,...
> ...



Noch net 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (4. Februar 2011)

Zeit wirds


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

Komme gerade mim Stefan zurück vom Oko....die ganzen guten und auch die für vielleicht manchen eher verherrenden News gibts erst wennn ich wieder aus der Badewanne draußen bin

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

Soderla draußen aus der Wanne und Bier in der Hand

Also erstmal der ganze Oko besteht nur noch aus weichem Papschnee.
Bis zum Gipfel heute ununterbrochener Dauerniesel
Also wer morgen vorher noch mit dem Rad rauf will...ist nicht lohnend:kotz:


Jetzt zum Rennen die Fakten:

Nun ja der Hang ist auch nur Papschnee, aber gut beherrschbar....zumindest war es eben gerade so.
Haben eben ausgemacht das die Strecke ab 16:30 befahren werden kann.
Wenn denn die Tore rechtzeitig da sind und wir sie zum Abstecken haben.
Rennbeginn ist ja um 18Uhr.
Aber ich hoffe mal das die um 16:30 stehen.

Zum Lift: Macht euch gut Gummi hinter den Sattel, dadurch das der Gummi durch den Schmelzeschnee naß wird und der Schmelzeschnee in der Liftspur selber sind kein Ponyhof beim sich Hochschieben lassen

Also bis dahin ist alles supa und dürfte gut Spaß machen

Soderla, jetzt gibts noch eine Kleinigkeit über die noch niemand geredet hat...und ich auch erstmal grinsen mußte.
Aber egal...es gibt nur Lift...aber kein Licht
Da die anderen Aktivitäten alle mit Fackeln stattfinden ist beim Biken auch kein Flutlicht vorgesehen
Aber für was haben wir denn unsere teuren Lupines gekauft
Wird den Spaßfaktor wahrscheinlich eher erhöhen

So des wars erstmal

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2011)

Flutlicht gibt es jetzt doch...so wies aussieht

G.


----------



## DH. (7. Februar 2011)

OH man, ich wär so gerne mitgefahren ;(


----------

